# 1960....The Bobby Darin "Dream Car".



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)

*The 1960        DiDia 150 was a luxury,  custom-designed iconic, handmade car also        known as the "Dream Car"  **forever associated with its        second owner, singer Bobby Darin. **
The         car was designed by Andrew Di Dia,**a        clothing designer, who Bobby Darin had met whilst on tour in Detroit        in  1957.**Darin        telling Di Dia **at        the time that he would purchase the car if he ever "hit it        big”.**For        seven years, from 1953 to 1960 the  DiDia 150 was hand-built by four        workers, **at        a cost of $93,647.29**but        sold to Darin in 1961 at a cost of over $150,000 (1.5 million        today).*
*At        the time the car was listed as most expensive 'custom-made' car in the        world by **the        Guinness Book of Records.*
*After publicity and film use, Darin donated his        "Dream Car" to the St Louis Museum of Transportation in 1970 where it        remains. 


  *


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice ride.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the square steering wheel....made for a square world!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2015)

*OUTSTANDING !*  (Santa Claus;  Are you reading this?)


----------

